# American DJ fog chiller



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm thinking about going all out for good ground fog this year, and wondered if any of you have used, or have seen this in action: http://cgi.ebay.com/AMERICAN-DJ-MIS...ultDomain_0?hash=item1e59cb09a6#ht_3105wt_936

The video looks really impressive, but wanted to know if anyone has witnessed this thing in action. Thanks! Dread


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have not specifically seen one of those in action, but I guess the basic physics apply... The warmer the room/ambient air the better the cooled fog will sink and the less air movement overall, the better, so with good conditions, you should get a decent low lying fog. But it will eventually rise and float away as the fog temp equalizes with ambient temp.

Though beware, for that $150 auction it looks like you're getting a 400 watt fog machine ($25) and a cooler big enough to hold 4 pounds of ice ($10). Of course, there is something to be said for having it all in one clean professional unit, but if you endeavor to build your own, you could reduce costs and/or increase performance significantly.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Please build your own.

HauntProject.com , Then click on the FOG CHILLER Category


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Corey, Mike thanks. That's really why I wanted to see if anyone had seen this thing, because for the money, it needed to knock my socks off. The video looks good, but who knows if the video is "enhanced". Thanks for the link, Mike. I have a vortex chiller I've been real happy with, but I wouldn't mind building a second one for less money!


----------

